# Mental Institution Mafia



## Captain Sea Turtle (Sep 24, 2010)

All is not well at the Home.
---------------------------
All right, here are the room assignments:

Room 1:
Blazie
Skylark
Kammington
Brock
blazheirio889
Worst Username Ever

Room 2:
Nemec
demonickittens
ole_schooler
Blaziking
Superbird

Room 3:
dragonair
[O]
werefish5
sresevoir
RespectTheBlade

Role PMs will be out shortly. You have 48 hours to PM me with night actions, or room changes.


----------



## Captain Sea Turtle (Sep 27, 2010)

So sorry for lateness, had to rush off to a school thingamajig. Thingamajigs: They might cause cancer. Anyway...
----------------------
Day approaches as the many weary and unstable patients of the Home turn to the dusty old TV screens in their various rooms. The Acting Head Dr. Ryan N. Nolsar flickers in and out of view as he projects the hopeful news:

*No one died last night.*

Oh, snap.

Here are the rooms everybody is in:

Room 1:
Blazie
Skylark
Kammington
Worst Username Ever
dragonair

Room 2:
Nemec
demonickittens
ole_schooler
Blaziking
sreservoir
RespectTheBlade

Room 3:
[O]
werefish5
Brock
Superbird
blazheirio889

You have 24 hours to discuss, or until a majority is reached.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh hey no one killed.

I can't recall if there are medics(probably) or an alien(doubtful) ubt that would be good/bad respectively.

Or Myabe no one sent in a kill action.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 27, 2010)

argh... first day awkwardness.

Well, we either have a really good medic, or a really bad activated alien. I don't have any suspicions now, and I'm not going to accuse anyone unless more info comes in.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 27, 2010)

```
1 Room 1:
     2 Blazie
     3 Skylark
     4 Kammington
     5 Worst Username Ever
     6 +dragonair (from 3)
     7 
     8 Room 2:
     9 Nemec
    10 demonickittens
    11 ole_schooler
    12 Blaziking
    13 +sreservoir (from 3)
    14 +RespectTheBlade
    15 
    16 Room 3:
    17 [O]
    18 werefish5
    19 +Brock (from 1)
    20 +Superbird (from 2)
    21 +blazheirio889 (from 1)
```


```
1 dragonair     3 to 1
     2 sreservoir    3 to 2
     3 Brock         1 to 3
     4 Superbird     2 to 3
     5 blazheirio889 1 to 3
```
(I'll contribute... in a bit.)


----------



## Blazie (Sep 27, 2010)

Well, at least if we have an alien the mafia will probably know who it is. Or maybe bipolar man decided to start by killing, which means he might be able to go after the alien in a few nights. Or bipolar man could have healed the person, which could be likely because if they were in the same room he's have a 1/4 or 1/5 chance of saving them as opposed to a 1/15 chance if there were no rooms.

I don't think we have any other healers, but the victim might have been train'd (by the boy with the toy train) so they would have left the room before the mafia could kill them.

OHWAIT there's tarot lady, but if it worked then in two nights we'll have an extra death. =/

If we can figure out what night actions occurred, we can narrow down who used them based on who moved and who didn't. (People who moved DEFINITELY did not use a night action. However, people who stayed might have done so just for the heck of it and not have done anything at all.)

BRAINWAVE maybe the mafia head didn't kill...so he wouldn't look suspicious for staying still! Tell me if this is at all a good theory.

EDIT: I just remembered; we also have a mystery role, so let's keep that in mind too. Also, res, that chart thing is extremely handy. Thanks. =)


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 27, 2010)

Blazie said:


> Well, at least if we have an alien the mafia will probably know who it is. Or maybe bipolar man decided to start by killing, which means he might be able to go after the alien in a few nights. Or bipolar man could have healed the person, which could be likely because if they were in the same room he's have a 1/4 or 1/5 chance of saving them as opposed to a 1/15 chance if there were no rooms.


but a very good chance of being in a different room.



> I don't think we have any other healers, but the victim might have been train'd (by the boy with the toy train) so they would have left the room before the mafia could kill them.


this seems vaguely plausible, but we have no idea due to the sheer number of movers.



> OHWAIT there's tarot lady, but if it worked then in two nights we'll have an extra death. =/


healers aren't actually made for blocking mafia kills. they're for preventing the mafia from killing who they want to kill. which makes the tarot lady kind of useless, really. but we'll see.



> If we can figure out what night actions occurred, we can narrow down who used them based on who moved and who didn't. (People who moved DEFINITELY did not use a night action. However, people who stayed might have done so just for the heck of it and not have done anything at all.)


that's kind of in the signup thread, no?



> BRAINWAVE maybe the mafia head didn't kill...so he wouldn't look suspicious for staying still! Tell me if this is at all a good theory.


this is actually a decent idea. I keep asking GMs if I can do that when I play mafia, actually.


----------



## Captain Sea Turtle (Sep 27, 2010)

Posting because it was asked of me, to inform you that you are allowed to out-of-room converse with people in your room during the day. Just a heads-up, for whatever its worth. Also, Brock, there are both healers and an alien.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 27, 2010)

the person who asked is almost definitely mafia, which means there are probably at least two mafs in one of the rooms.


----------



## [O] (Sep 27, 2010)

*pulls up list of roles*

Well, we could have Tarot Lady, Train Boy, Alien, or Bipolar Man. Wow, this rooms thing is really confusing me, so correct me if I'm wrong.

Bipolar Man nks/heals:
1.    Gun Man kills / Alien activated
2.    Gun Man kills / Tarot Lady protects
3.    Gun Man kills / Bipolar Man heals
4.    Gun Man kills / Train Boy trains

Gun Man nks:
5.    Bipolar Man kills / Alien activated
6.    Bipolar Man kills / Tarot Lady protects
7.    Bipolar Man kills / Train Man trains

Bipolar Man nks/heals, Gun Man nks:
8.    Nothing happens

If options 2 or 6, we'll be able to tell day two. If options 1 or 5, Mafia will probably kill Alien tonight. If option 3, we were really lucky.

Personally, I think that Bipolar Man would have healed tonight because of the lack of information. I'm not sure about Tarot Lady because her role seems like a mixed bag. Train Boy probably just trained a random person, although the chances that he got lucky are quite slim.

We can't really make any judgments day one because of the whole nobody dying thing.... and nobody seems suspicious yet.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 27, 2010)

Blazie said:


> I don't think we have any other healers, but the victim might have been train'd (by the boy with the toy train) so they would have left the room before the mafia could kill them.


In which case the train person would have to be either Brock or Blaziheirio, correct? Personally, I think the Alien has been activated, which...er...

I dunno, I'm new to this.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 27, 2010)

well, D1 derp and there were no deaths, so I'd say we wouldn't do too badly to just *abstain* and avoid killing people unnecessarily.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 27, 2010)

Superbird said:


> In which case the train person would have to be either Brock or Blaziheirio, correct? Personally, I think the Alien has been activated, which...er...
> 
> I dunno, I'm new to this.


Kust because I moved why do I have to have been trained?



Not trying to look suspicious but I fail to see your logic?


----------



## Mai (Sep 27, 2010)

It doesn't seem that suspicious to me. I'm confused by you too, Superbird.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 27, 2010)

I think it more likely that superbird was trained, because the others were paired.

(yes, that includes me. oh well.)


----------



## Superbird (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm sorry, what I meant was--if the train did happen, it would have had to be either Brock or Blazihierio who was trained; the other being the train-er. This is because they had the same movement pattern. They started in the same room and moved to the same room--my conclusion is: IF one of them avoided death by train (unlikely but still one of the aforementioned possibilities), one of them would have to be the boy with a toy train. Just a possibility. Like I said, I'm leaning toward the activated alien possibility slightly, although I'm starting to think that the Mafia didn't kill someone this time. Unless I misunderstand the train thing. He can take himself and one person to another room before all other night actions, correct?


----------



## blazheirio889 (Sep 27, 2010)

It could always be possible that the mafia head was a derp and targeted someone that was not in their room, but the chances of that are probably even slimmer than the other possibilities. 

Also, if I'm reading this right, a person can only move _or_ perform their night action, which might be a shaky indicator of roles - that is, anyone who moved rooms probably doesn't have a very important role or roles with limited usage. For example, the teenager with the pet dinosaur, or the alien. Of course, that's, as I said, very shaky, so :B


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 27, 2010)

well, if we wait a day, the alien will die barring heal or train, because the mafia doesn't really want aliens alive either.



blazheirio889 said:


> It could always be possible that the mafia head was a derp and targeted someone that was not in their room, but the chances of that are probably even slimmer than the other possibilities.
> 
> Also, if I'm reading this right, a person can only move _or_ perform their night action, which might be a shaky indicator of roles - that is, anyone who moved rooms probably doesn't have a very important role or roles with limited usage. For example, the teenager with the pet dinosaur, or the alien. Of course, that's, as I said, very shaky, so :B


really, probably just roles with limited/no night action.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 27, 2010)

Then again, there is the Doctor with the Lantern. He can move AND inspect, right?


----------



## Captain Sea Turtle (Sep 28, 2010)

Um...guys, you have like, 25 mins to vote. I'm willing to extend if people need it, but c'mon guys, is my game really that special? Should I flatter myself?


----------



## [O] (Sep 28, 2010)

*Abstain*. There's too little information.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree with the above mention (though you can still flatter yourself.) 

*Abstain.*


----------



## werefish5 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Abstain.*


----------



## Blazie (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh. Uh. We're abstaining. Got it.

*Abstain.*


----------



## Nemec (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh, hey, I haven't posted yet. Darn it, why am I always late. D:

*Abstain*


----------



## Wargle (Sep 28, 2010)

*Abstain*

if we have no time.


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 28, 2010)

Gah, sorry I'm late.  Since there's not time to add anything productive, I'll be jumping on the *abstain* train.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 28, 2010)

Sorry I'm late.. I'll *abstain*.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 28, 2010)

Ah dangit, I had a lead in mind, but I had to sleep...

I guess I'll *Abstain* with everyone else.


----------



## Captain Sea Turtle (Sep 28, 2010)

All right, the small island city convenes only to find that with no one dead, no one should die. *No one is executed tonight. You have 24 hours for night actions.*


----------

